# Check Tire Pressure GT6000



## TerriL188 (Aug 27, 2010)

This is my first adventure into a Garden Tractor, I have it running now my next question is on the rear tires they have chains and weights on them. I see an air nipple on the back side of the tire rather than the front side which is what I am use to with regular lawn tractors. So do I just fill them with air or I guess some get filled with things other than air how do I know what mine are? Thanks for your help. Terri


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you can jack it up and turn the tires you should be able to hear if they are filled with liquid tire ballast. I am not sure how to tell if they have tire foam, if they have weights, and chains it may just be air only. I would suggest removing the chains for just mowing, normal warm weather use.


----------



## TerriL188 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info. Terri


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Put the air filler at 6 oclock and press the button to see if air or liquid comes out. Either way, fill to the recommended air pressure and enjoy!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends how harsh a ride you want as well- the more tward recommended pressure the more itll 'bounce' around on bumps. 

If the tires do have liquid in them- you can still add air- just rotate the tire above the liquid level and add some air . If you dont want the liquid in them- it can be drained out . Depends what your plans are for it- mowing, snow plowing, ect if you want the heavy chains and weights on it - as Wjjones mentioned they arent really necessary for warm weather , not to mention using more gas hauling that extra weight around.


----------

